# McClelland's Date Stamps



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

I had heard that McClelland's puts a date stamp on their tobacco tins. So two days ago when I bought my first tin of McClelland's I looked at the bottom and it was stamped "301105". I thought that meant 30th of November, 2005.

But then I bought my second can of McClelland's yesterday. It was stamped "980206". Hmm... 

Can someone tell me how to read these things?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

As per this reference:



> The first two numbers are the product number. The next two numbers are
> an internal McClelland code designating the batch. The final two
> numbers indicate the year the blend was tinned.


This seems to coincide with what I have experienced. Nice scores!

-Tyler


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok, So I basically just need to look at the last two digits to get the year. Thanks.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

brianwalden said:


> Ok, So I basically just need to look at the last two digits to get the year. Thanks.


Unless we can figure out how February had 98 days in it during 2006! 

Which blends did you buy?


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Blackwoods Flake and Royal Cajun Special.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> As per this reference:
> 
> 
> > The first two numbers are the product number. The next two numbers are
> ...


that quote looks familiar. 
--
brianwalden,
actually, C&D puts a "date stamp" on their tins, where it's the actual date it was tinned.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Unless we can figure out how February had 98 days in it during 2006!


Leap year? :rotfl:


----------

